# Al Ain Short term accommodation



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Can anyone advise the best place to look for short term accommodation in Al Ain? My hubby is moving in January and will get accommodation provided for the first month and he will then be looking for something short term and preferably furnished for two to three months before we look for a house. Hotel or apart hotel accommodation is hugely expensive but looks at the moment our only choice unless anyone has any other advice. So much to consider - so much change!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

So far as I am aware that is your only option (hotel or hotel apartment).


----------

